# So uuhh... What the hell just happened?



## Mattayus (Mar 29, 2009)

Haven't been able to get on in nearly two days, and neither have ss.orgers i've spoken to on msn.

What was that all about? Server failure or something?

Anyway, glad it's back!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 29, 2009)

His other sites were down too (mylespaul.com, etc). He probably was just doing updates or something.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 29, 2009)

This happen like a few weeks ago as well.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 29, 2009)

I "think" Alex was updating his servers or moving stuff from one to another. <speculation>


----------



## technomancer (Mar 29, 2009)

Would be sort of nice if he posted something when the sites are going to be down for a couple of days...


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 29, 2009)

^


----------



## lobee (Mar 29, 2009)

Windows, IE, and Firefox all had updates. I think it's in preparation for that big virus that's supposed to hit on April Fool's Day. That would be my guess.


----------



## ugmung (Mar 29, 2009)

lobee said:


> Windows, IE, and Firefox all had updates. I think it's in preparation for that big virus that's supposed to hit on April Fool's Day. That would be my guess.



i honestly never heard that. that's terrible.

at first i thought someone forgot to pay their website subscription bill.


----------



## lobee (Mar 29, 2009)

No joke in April Fool's Day computer worm - CNN.com

Viruses are often released on April Fool's.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 29, 2009)

I had to get my fix from mg.org in the meantime, it just wasn't the same


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah same, and jemsite .. haha .. 
just ain't the same as here.
i  SS.ORG


----------



## Scali (Mar 30, 2009)

Hardforum.com seems to have the same "database error" problems quite often.
So I figured it was just some software issue, database crapping itself. Seems to happen on other forums using similar software (vBulletin + mysql).


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 30, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Would be sort of nice if he posted something when the sites are going to be down for a couple of days...



+1, or if it was out of his control and unexpected then at least a 'welcome back' message to say what the hell happened


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 30, 2009)

who r these lame fucks that sit at home making viruses? and what do they stand to gain by getting on everyone's nerves?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 30, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> who r these lame fucks that sit at home making viruses? and what do they stand to gain by getting on everyone's nerves?



If you believe what 60 Minutes had to say last night on their story about this, the answer is Russian teenagers who are lauded as heroes for stealing 'greedy westerners money'. So that's what they have to gain, cash


----------



## Harry (Mar 31, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> I had to get my fix from mg.org in the meantime, it just wasn't the same



Yep, the same for me.
I'm so used to the layout of SS.org that MG.org feels weird to me Both great sites though.


----------

